# Ayuda con fuente de Preamplificador



## emdaudio (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo un pre de audio con fuente externa, el problema es que la fuente se enchufo a 220v estando configurada para 110v  y no solo que se quemo el fusible sino que tambien se quemo un componente que nose que es ya que no entiendo mucho de electronica pero creo que tambien funciona como un segundo fusible, aca dejo una foto a ver si me pueden decir que tengo que hacer ya que nose como se llama el componente que se quemo y tampoco que valor es, la idea seria comprar el reemplazo y cambiarlo yo, tambien me comentaron que se puede puentear pero nose si es lo mas conveniente, bueno espero me puedan ayudar. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2010)

1- Parece un *varistor*.
2- Si lo puenteás, dejás toda la calle sin luz (mejor que no te sigan dando instrucciones)
3- SI no tenés idea, mejor no metás las mano en la tensión de línea, *POR QUE SI TE EQUIVOCÁS TE MATA!!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2010)

Huélelo si tiene olor apestoso pero muy muy apestoso casi con seguridad es un *varistor*

Hazle caso a *ezavalla* el desconocimiento puede causar desastres.


----------



## emdaudio (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola chicos, si por lo que vi es un varistor y parece que esta ahi para proteger de variaciones de voltaje, picos de corriente, relampagos etc, ustedes estan seguros que no se puede puentear? igualmente la idea seria reemplazar el varistor pero al quemarse nose que valor lleva, como puedo saberlo? desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2010)

Si es un varistor y lo puenteas *"Explota"*, es un cortocircuito directo sobre la red domiciliaria.

Si quieres comprobar mejor *corta* una de sus patas (O ambas) y reemplaza el fusible, si no hay otra cosa dañada debería funcionar.


----------



## emdaudio (Ago 18, 2010)

Ahi voy entendiendo Fogonazo, se ve que entendi mal y en vez de puentearlo la cosa era sacarlo directamente y que la fuente quede sin varistor y solo con el fusible, asi tendria que andar no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2010)

emdaudio dijo:


> Ahi voy entendiendo Fogonazo, se ve que entendi mal y en vez de puentearlo la cosa era sacarlo directamente y que la fuente quede sin varistor y solo con el fusible, asi tendria que andar no?


! Correcto ¡

Lo que no quita que cuando puedas repongas el varistor dañado por uno nuevo para mantener la seguridad de la fuente.


----------



## emdaudio (Ago 18, 2010)

Mil gracias Fogonazo! ya saque el varistor y el equipo esta andando perfectamente. Saludos!!!!!!


----------



## Juanlulo (Sep 10, 2010)

Si funcionaba a 110Vac el varistor sería de entre 140v a 160, luego cuanto mas grande mas amperios, te recomiendo que pongas uno con el tamaño parecido.

Su función es la de si sube la tensión se cortocircuita  de modo que hacia la linea es un corto gordo y funde fusible y hacia el transformador, al estar encorto, impide que pase la sobretensión. Por eso va en paralelo con el devanado del transformador.


----------

